# Lidl video senders



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2004)

_Lidl_ (at least the _Moore Street_ store) are doing 2.4GHz wireless _A/V_ video senders (similar to some of the ones here) for €49.99 at the moment. They're not listed on their website. Got a pair yesterday and they work great to beam the _VCR_ ourput to an upstairs _TV_ (and also transmitting _VCR_ remote control signals back to the _VCR_). Saves stringing co-ax cables around the house and allows the person upstairs to watch _TV_ (or videos) via the _VCR_ with full remote control while somebody downstairs can use the _TV_ or _DVD_ (or share the _VCR_ of course) as the video source. Note that they work in the 2.4GHz band so if you use 802.11b/g networking gear or 2.4GHz cordless phones at the same time then you may need to juggle channels to avoid interference.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (4 Dec 2004)

They were advertised a couple of weeks ago in the newsletter. Picked a set up last week and I can successfully beam audio and video from my laptop to our TV. Next step is to try an infra-red keyboard and/or mouse and try to control the laptop from the sitting room!

I think you should be able to turn this around and tune the set top box/TV output into my WinTV USB on the laptop.

Fun fun fun.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2004)

*Fun fun fun.*

Er, steady on there!


----------



## Dr Moriarty (4 Dec 2004)

I don't suppose this thing can 'send' small-but-energetic children to sleep at night, can it..?


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (5 Dec 2004)

Depends on where you manage to clip them with it.


----------



## legend99 (7 Dec 2004)

*..*

Clubman, are you spliting the signal coming out the back of your VCR? I.E. One split goes to the telly that it always went to, probably the one it is on the ground under ,with the other new split signal going to the Digisender?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

*Clubman, are you spliting the signal coming out the back of your VCR? I.E. One split goes to the telly that it always went to, probably the one it is on the ground under ,with the other new split signal going to the Digisender?*

Yes. I am using the _SCART_ adaptor provided with the video-senders (similar to [broken link removed]). The original _SCART_ cable connecting the _VCR_ and _TV_ is plugged into the adaptor and the adaptor is plugged into the _VCR's_ SCART socket. The adaptor includes an _RCA_ output (red, white and yellow phono style leads) which splits the output from the _VCR_ (or other device) for routing (via an _RCA_ to _S-Video_ conversion cable, similar to [broken link removed] but with only three _RCA_ cables and possibly a different _DIN_ connector) to the transmitting video-sender unit.


----------



## judge (8 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

have used one of these (maplins version) in the kitchen for about 2 years or so. Taking signal off the back of the Cideo in the living room. No complaints at all until you do something mad like turn on the microwave; then the signal goes mad. Really annoying but overall a great product.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

This sort of interference may occur with any other devices that use the 2.4GHz band (e.g. microwave ovens, _802.11b/g_ networking gear, some cordless phones etc.). It may be possible to check precisely what 2.4GHz frequency your microwave (e.g. check for technical details on a sticker on the back or underneath) and video-senders (for each of the four channels usually provided) use and then try configuring things (e.g. by switching the video-senders to another channel further away from the frequency used by the microwave oven) to minimise interference. Similarly, when using _802.11b/g_ networking judicious choice of channel/frequency can help minimise interference. Of course _802.11a_ gear (<= 54Mbps in the 5GHz band), where available and applicable, avoids all interference problems caused by 2.4GHz devices.


----------



## judge (9 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

Will try that clubman. Knew the switches were there but never thought any more of it.


----------



## getoffthepot (10 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

These will be on sale in [broken link removed] (16th December).

_Edited by ClubMan to add link._


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

_Lidl_ reduced theirs to €39.99 too when _Aldi_ stocked theirs at that price. I went back and got a tenner refund on my original _Lidl_ purchase at €49.99.


----------



## legend99 (21 Dec 2004)

*..*

Was that a policy Lidl had clubman/ i thought if you buy something today and tis on price for half of it tomorrow then its just your own tough no?


----------



## Dr Moriarty (21 Dec 2004)

*Re: tenner refund?*

Yeah, which store was it, Clubman?
(Mine is still unopened in box waiting for new telly in the January sales...)


----------



## ClubMan (21 Dec 2004)

*Re: tenner refund?*

*Was that a policy Lidl had clubman/ i thought if you buy something today and tis on price for half of it tomorrow then its just your own tough no?*

I've heard that _Lidl_ have something similar to _Argos's_ 16 (?) day no quibble money back guarantee if you return items unopened but I can't find anything on their website about this. You could try their [broken link removed] to check what their policy is in this context if necessary.

*Yeah, which store was it, Clubman?
(Mine is still unopened in box waiting for new telly in the January sale*

_Moore Street_.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (21 Dec 2004)

*Re: tenner refund?*

Cheers, Clubman — I don't want to return it, just get the tenner back!


----------

